# QiGong Question



## WingChunDragon (Mar 21, 2011)

I was thinging about taking up QiGong as my Sifu teaches it too.

But what does it involve??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2011)

Depends on the category, form, style of Qigong and your sifu's background in it


----------



## oaktree (Mar 21, 2011)

You can 1.ask your teacher what he teaches or 2. ask a more specific question on the forum. Your question is to general books have been written on it.


----------



## threethirty (Apr 1, 2011)

does he offer a Free Trail? If so just jump in head first that's what I did and now I am gaining a whole new understaning of my kung-fu


----------



## Master Dan (Apr 1, 2011)

You should if at all possible take advantage of your Sifu teaching you Qigong. While you could read and study the rest of your life there is so much written on the subject like all MA you need to study with a Master who possesses knowledge and in this case actually has Chi force something a person has or does not. 

They can pass a certain amount of that on to you so you can feel and develop your own in time. A group raises more energy than a single person and that is also some thing you can use to feed your self and later develop more individual Ch as well.

I recomend as a introduction to study Doing Yan Xin Qigong by Yuqiu Gue, Dr. Ac.

Article orignially appeared in Tone Magazine Vol 11, no.6 (February 1996 if you can get it or PM I will help you get it.

I think it is one of the beter easy to understand explanations with extesive reference material for future study it you so desire around.

Again Doing is more important that reading and if you have a person who is a master in Qigong absolutly take advantage of that it will change your life even save it some day and those of others if you teach some day.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 1, 2011)

Do the chi kung.
Even if you stop training kung fu, chi kung is something you can do the rest of your life


----------

